# Not very good.



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I'm more of a UFC fan myself, and without this starting a HUGE arguement, I want you Pride fans to tell me why Pride is better then the UFC. I watched an open weight tournament from a little while ago, and it was like watching paint dry. Nothing over exciting happened, expect for one little guy did a front rolling kick, which actually made him lose the match. But still, how can you even compare UFC and Pride?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*You really can't just watch one fight and form an opinion. Watch some Wanderlai Silva, Fedor Emelianenko, Mircko "CroCop" Filipovic, Mark Hunt, Genki Sudo and other top Pride fighters fights, and then decide if you like it or not. There are some damm good matches out there.*


----------



## John Jitsu (Jun 26, 2006)

PRIDE is not more _amusing_ than UFC but has better fighters and makes far more money due to the location it performs in. UFC is more lopsided and has fighters from only North America and a tiny portion from Brazil. PRIDE has fighters from all over the world: Japan, Brazil, USA, Russia, Croatia, Samoa and those small islands, etc. But UFC is more fun to watch since it is lopsided and more sadistic. A cage is more _cool_ than some ropes you can't pound a guy against. But I like them both. The only organization I dislike is King of the Cage which is a wannabe UFC organization as K-1 is a wannabe PRIDE organization.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

k-1 has more money than both pride and ufc.

Pride is better cuz they have better fighters, its not hard to understand.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Cro-Cop and Mark Hunt were both in this tournament I watched. It was some open weight tournament or something. And making money has nothing to do with which ogainization is better. I think that the UFC's fighters are better technically, but if the PRiade fighters were better at anything, it would be the brutallity of it all. But other than sheer saveragy, UFC dominates.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I am almost nuetral on this matter. I get every PPV both organziations have. I don't know if this is just lately but i've enjoyed the pride's way more.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

I watched the two most recent PPVs from each organization, UFC 61 and Pride Absolute Tournament, and the Pride event was far and away the better show IMO. So I guess it depends on what event you happened to watch. 

I do think money does play a factor as the best fighters will go to whoever offers them the most. That's true of any occupation, MMA is no different. 

BTW, I'm suprised to hear K-1 makes more money than Pride? I've seen fighters leave K-1 to fight in Pride (ex. Hunt, Crocop) so I assumed Pride pays more. K-1 does seem to have more of a global presence though as they have cards all over the globe.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I'd suggest looking into some of the lower weight-class events. Most of the Pride Bushido events that are used to venue their lower weight classes tend to be more fast-paced and finish oriented. But, then again, that's how it usually is with any fighting event wether it be UFC, K-1, Boxing, etc.

For myself, I find the Pride vs. UFC debate more annoying than anything. I like watching fights between trained fighters, and having something there as an alternative venue is great for everyone involved, especially the fans. There is a different style in how it's run, and there are some phenomenal fighters. Some can't adjust to the differences, some can. In the end, if it doesn't meet your expectations, then it's back to seeing what UFC has to put on the plate, right?

Things are looking like MMA is going to explode to the point that all Pride vs UFC debates are going to end soon. Me, I'm looking forward to the day that we'll be able to crown a unified "undisputed" champ.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*OK then*

Coppershark, did you see the last UFC PPv. That AA VS Silvia fight was a doozie! 25 minutes of PURE ACTION!!!! 
I've seen more action watching National Geographics " When turtles [email protected]#k".
Frank Mir also put on a hell of a show too don't ya think??? Gassed at the 2 minute mark. He must of been training at a BUDWEISER factory!

I'm just wondering, on a scale of 1-10 how would you rate both PPVs then?
granted the Pride GP wasn't the best, but still was at least 3 points higher than UFC Bitter Rivals!


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*Me too*



> Things are looking like MMA is going to explode to the point that all Pride vs UFC debates are going to end soon. Me, I'm looking forward to the day that we'll be able to crown a unified "undisputed" champ.


His name is FEDOR!


----------



## wakko (Jun 14, 2006)

if anybody want to know anything about pride just write question


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *You really can't just watch one fight and form an opinion. Watch some Wanderlai Silva, Fedor Emelianenko, Mircko "CroCop" Filipovic, Mark Hunt, Genki Sudo and other top Pride fighters fights, and then decide if you like it or not. There are some damm good matches out there.*


I can agree with that, i mean overall. . . the are more well rounded PRIDE fighters then UFC fighters, but only because there are more fighters in PRIDE, i mean personally though, i love the UFC, but i like PRIDE as well, just because they pin all these good fighters against each other, and the outcome of it is pretty exciting, like to watch guys like Muaricio "Shogun" Rua, or Mirko "Cro Cop", as well as Fedor and Wanderlie Silva, is very exciting to see, especially to see them in such tournaments as Critical Countdown Absolute. . . .


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

down4thecount said:


> The simple fact is this.......
> Pride has some AWESOME fighters that put on OUTSTANDING fights.
> Pride has some boring fighters that put on some boring fights.
> 
> ...


that said it best.. man you could put the two best fighters in the world against each other and be bored to tears.. or the two worst fighters and be on the edge of your seat.. its really a crap shoot.. I say we all quit arguing about which is better and do something to promote MMA in general for areas where it is still considered too dangerous when it is alot safer then boxing or some other "Extreme" sports.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*Mma*

The one thing I'd like to see in both Pride and UFC is a more active role by the refs, only to help inhance the quality of fights. 

Ufc would be better served by adopting the "yellow/red cards", punish the fighters who are utilizing the "win by not losing" stratagy. Silvia was using this tactic to a tee in his fight with AA, and bored many fans to tears.

The ref in the Crocop/Yoshida fight should have stopped it after the second knee crushing kick, knowing Mirko usually won't go to the ground to finish it. The third kick might have ended Yoshidas career.

And the thing that bothers me the most is when the fight goes to the ground and nothing happens. The refs should stand it up sooner. For the most part it just tires out both fighters and slows the action down. When there is a fight between a dominate gound VS stand up fighters, it is inevitable that it goes down giving a BJJ artist the advantage, but if he isn't using it-stand 'em up. There is far more action u than down, not to say a good G&P isn't great to watch. Watching Fedor dismantle Nogs ground defence is a thing of beauty but the trend is leaning towards nothing happening as the stand up guys get better at defending.

Maybe adding a monatary bonus for the fight NOT to go to the judges would help....maybe?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *You really can't just watch one fight and form an opinion. Watch some Wanderlai Silva, Fedor Emelianenko, Mircko "CroCop" Filipovic, Mark Hunt, Genki Sudo and other top Pride fighters fights, and then decide if you like it or not. There are some damm good matches out there.*


I watched Mark Hunt lose to a former UFC champion.I watched Kevin Randleman get dominated in the UFC.I watched Guy Mez almost beat little Nog.I agree Pride has more talent but i honestly do think they are some what overrated.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*Ok then...*



> I watched Mark Hunt lose to a former UFC champion.I watched Kevin Randleman get dominated in the UFC.I watched Guy Mez almost beat little Nog.I agree Pride has more talent but i honestly do think they are some what overrated.


Did you also see Mirko beat Josh twice? How about Gomi's stand up KO of former UFC champ Jens Pulver? Did you miss Amar Suleov beat former UFC champ Murilo Bustamante? What about Fedor, Nog and Mirko destroying Mark Coleman, again a former UFC champion? 

Trying to use "doctored stats" won't change simple facts. The top 5 Heavyweights in the world belong to Pride! They are not overated, they are simply dominant! Looking at the rest of the divisions..
LHW-advantage Pride- Chuck VS Wand could settle this.
MW-advantage UFC
WW-Avantage UFC
LW-Advantage Pride

Pound for pound Pride has the greatest MMA fighter in history-- FEDOR!

Let's just say they both have their ups and downs, but I'd give a slight advantage to Pride in a top5 VS top5 against UFC! (Prides top5 HWs would go 5-5 against UFC I think).


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> Did you also see Mirko beat Josh twice? How about Gomi's stand up KO of former UFC champ Jens Pulver? Did you miss Amar Suleov beat former UFC champ Murilo Bustamante? What about Fedor, Nog and Mirko destroying Mark Coleman, again a former UFC champion?
> 
> Trying to use "doctored stats" won't change simple facts. The top 5 Heavyweights in the world belong to Pride! They are not overated, they are simply dominant! Looking at the rest of the divisions..
> LHW-advantage Pride- Chuck VS Wand could settle this.
> ...


*Nicely put Pitbull. I like both organizations but I'd give the edge to Pride.*


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Kameleon, you can doctor up any stat to state your point, judging an organization on a few fights just doesn't make any sence. You could use this to argue that Rampage is better than Chuck because he beat him....I don't think the outcome would be the same this time.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

PRIDE is a bit boring and I hate how the first round is ten minutes and so long. UFC is more entertaining but has more unknown fighters and cans so it is more amusing. PRIDE has all the fighters in the world that are the best that you all know so thats why its popular. At first I didn't see what was so good but then I saw the grappling of the Nogueiras and Rua and the power of Fedor, etc then I saw what was so good about PRIDE :thumbsup:.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

I like fighters from both organizations ie, Hughes, Liddell, Fedor, CroCop etc. I think that the notion that one organization is dramatically better than the other is ridiculous on its face when you consier the fact that many fighters from UFC have fought in Pride and visa versa. The physical aspect of being in a cage changes the action a bit (unless neither fighter wants to fight Sylvia/AA) and I think that the size difference of the Pride ring compliments certain fighting styles.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> The one thing I'd like to see in both Pride and UFC is a more active role by the refs, only to help inhance the quality of fights.
> 
> Ufc would be better served by adopting the "yellow/red cards", punish the fighters who are utilizing the "win by not losing" stratagy. Silvia was using this tactic to a tee in his fight with AA, and bored many fans to tears.
> 
> ...



very well said. ground game can be very boring when they don't do anything.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

i tend to respect pride more simply because the magnitude of the fight. fighting in front of tens of thousands of serious people must be nerve wrecking.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

wolverinejoe80 said:


> i tend to respect pride more simply because the magnitude of the fight. fighting in front of tens of thousands of serious people must be nerve wrecking.


Joe, remember there are 10s of thousands of WELL EDUCATED fans. UFC fans start booing in 30 seconds if there is no blood, Japanese fans understand the concept of fighting and show patience during a skilled battle.

UFC fans were still booing the last fight, when Chuck VS Silva was announced. Most still booed not realizing the MMA fight of the decade was just announced!


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> I'm more of a UFC fan myself, and without this starting a HUGE arguement, I want you Pride fans to tell me why Pride is better then the UFC. I watched an open weight tournament from a little while ago, and it was like watching paint dry. Nothing over exciting happened, expect for one little guy did a front rolling kick, which actually made him lose the match. But still, how can you even compare UFC and Pride?


It sounds like you were watching the 2000 Grand Prix which is early Pride before they got a lot of the top talent guys and changed the rules and the judging to encourage aggresiveness and began punishing fighters who utilize the lay and pray methodology. 

There are actually Pride cards in which no match went to a judge's decision!

Pride is superior to the UFC because of the skill level of the fighters and because the rules encourage aggressiveness by rewarding fighters who are trying to finish the fight. And the finishes to the great fights of which there are many make UFC look totally bush league. If you've got 16 bucks to kill, I'd strongly recommend that you purchase the Pride Legacy VOL 3 box set from Deepdiscountdvd.com It's a box set of 5 events and where the rules start changing and the fights begin to get more and more exciting. Mark Kerr who I believe is responsible for the term lay and pray being coined gets knocked out after utilizing this strategy against Heath Herring and being stood up with him. It's glorious.


----------

